# What do you think of this photo?



## zhoak (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, I show you here a photo I've done for a catalog of basque folklore clothes. I would like to hear your opinion before i give it to the shop 





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...597.1073741835.445270718882515&type=3&theater


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 11, 2014)

Perhaps a bit dark, low in contrast and tilted


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

Seems slightly underexposed. Also, when I looked at the bigger version it looks like you have some motion blur going on... but I can't tell if that's actually the case or FB's horrible compression. 

Why is she looking off to the side instead of the camera? She seems really stiff. If you were gonna have her look off to the frame, I would have had her do a 3/4 turn and look, rather than keeping her face straight on and turn only her eyes, which lends to the awkwardness. I also wouldn't have cut off her other shoulder, if the emphasis was supposed to be the clothing.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 11, 2014)

I think with clothes shots the white balance should be spot on. Here it is not right.
 And I would like to see both sleeves not being cut off.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 11, 2014)

looks good to me. give it to them.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 11, 2014)

ahh ok maby its ****ty facebook compression u.u here is the original:


Original foto has already the arm cut but i will try to recreate a little more of the photo in the left part then, and put more brightness.


----------



## Designer (Feb 11, 2014)

Wardrobe shots should include the entire costume.  Give us a full-length shot please.  Ask the model to smile or something.  Animate the shot.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 11, 2014)

zhoak said:


> ahh ok maby its ****ty facebook compression u.u here is the original:
> View attachment 66516
> 
> Original foto has already the arm cut but i will try to recreate a little more of the photo in the left part then, and put more brightness.



Yeah, zooming in, it looks okay.

I'd sharpen it... or at least her eyes a tad more... up the exposure, and maybe throw on a little bit of a curves layer. (Referencing your edited version).


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah just too underexposed I think. and would love to see both sleeves.


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 11, 2014)

underexposed, arms cut short, and collar looks bad, also shes on a lean.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 11, 2014)

now better?


----------



## yahgiggle (Feb 12, 2014)

i had a little play and had a go at fixing that collar it was driving me nuts lol also it looked to red so toned down that a little.


----------



## ManderStudio (Feb 12, 2014)

Personally the shot is great. Subject is great, but like everyone said she should be cut off like that. She could be doing a different pose which would have gotten you better framing, but after seeing the last post you made with the non-cropped version i got one question, 

What made you want to crop it that way? Was it appealing to you? I think it was great too, but not my first option.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's my edit.

1) Much less red/yellow than before for proper WB
2) Untilted (would be nice to have full arm not sliced halfway, but I didn't see that version of it before I started)
3) Brightened the face compared to other stuff and toned down its contrast.  Upped contrast on other stuff.
4) Brighter overall
5) bit less saturation on the face, but bit more on other stuff
6) sharper eyes
7) Forgot what else


----------



## krystalynnephoto (Feb 12, 2014)

@Gavjenks OUTSTANDING edit!!!!!

White balance is def an issue in the original post.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Feb 12, 2014)

DONT LOOK AT THE CAMERA, DONT LOOK AT THE CAMERA


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

I got bored.

Here's my take:


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I got bored.
> 
> Here's my take:
> 
> View attachment 66600


I like this edit, not overdone.

Just followed you in IG


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> I like this edit, not overdone.  Just followed you in IG



Awesome!  Be prepared for a lot of cats. Ha ha!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this edit, not overdone.  Just followed you in IG
> ...



I can deal with cats! Babies are a different story. :er:


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > TWright33 said:
> ...



Well good news... you'll never have to deal with that. 

NO BABIES HERE! Ever.  :lmao:


----------



## TWright33 (Feb 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



Lol!

As long and you like B&W pictures and Weimaraners my IG isn't annoying.


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 12, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, what focal length was this shot at?  It feels a bit wider than a normal portrait length.  Could just be my eyes playing tricks on me....


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 12, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Just out of curiosity, what focal length was this shot at? It feels a bit wider than a normal portrait length. Could just be my eyes playing tricks on me....



I thought the same thing.  The head and nose seem to look larger than.....  I was wondering if the head was ps on top of the body.  I just did not want to say it.


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 12, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> lambertpix said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, what focal length was this shot at? It feels a bit wider than a normal portrait length. Could just be my eyes playing tricks on me....
> ...



I tried to beat around the bush & all with the question about the focal length, and then you just came right out and _said it_, didn't you?   ;-)


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

lambertpix said:


> Just out of curiosity, what focal length was this shot at?  It feels a bit wider than a normal portrait length.  Could just be my eyes playing tricks on me....



It's not just you. I thought the same thing.

Looks to me like it was shot with a wider-angle lens and there is some distortion as a result.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 12, 2014)

LOL yes its 24mm lens. I know its not the better for portrait but its the lens that i have and i dont have money for a 50mm or so. So for now i have to do the best I can with this. Its funny that of my head looks larger than... XD (Im the model and its a self portrait)

Btw Im sorry but i dont like it that lighfull. I dont like the skin that white loosing details like shadows nor the shirt so white like it has nothing of texture nor color.  Also i like that the color has an important role and that its a general red tone in the photo. I will lighten the skin a little little bit more and remove a little of red only in skin.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

zhoak said:


> LOL yes its 24mm lens. I know its not the better for portrait but its the lens that i have and i dont have money for a 50mm or so. So for now i have to do the best I can with this. Its funny that of my head looks larger than... XD (Im the model and its a self portrait)
> 
> Btw Im sorry but i dont like it that lighfull. I dont like the skin that white loosing details like shadows nor the shirt so white like it has nothing of texture nor color.  Also i like that the color has an important role and that its a general red tone in the photo. I will lighten the skin a little little bit more and remove a little of red only in skin.



It's not about lightening the *skin*... it's about lightening the *exposure*. 

Your photo is underexposed.

You can still get the reds you want in the garments without warming the entire photo as well. :sillysmi:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 12, 2014)

I think perhaps ops monitor needs some adjusting
 Eroses edit was not even remotely overexposed on my end. I see plenty of detail in the face and the blouse still
.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 12, 2014)

Mh yes maby is monitor cos i dont see it over exposed. I will try tomorrow another monitor.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

zhoak said:


> Mh yes maby is monitor cos i dont see it over exposed. I will try tomorrow another monitor.



Have you ever calibrated your monitor? You may want to consider doing that. :sillysmi:


----------



## zhoak (Feb 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> zhoak said:
> 
> 
> > Mh yes maby is monitor cos i dont see it over exposed. I will try tomorrow another monitor.
> ...



I dont know how to do it u.u but yes I have seen the photo in other monitor and i dont like the light nor the color >.<


----------



## e.rose (Feb 12, 2014)

zhoak said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > zhoak said:
> ...



You need to calibrate your monitors.

I didn't change the light or the colors, I corrected your exposure and your white balance, haha.

You may not like the way I did some of the other edits to it, and that's totally fine, but that doesn't change the fact that your white balance is off and your underexposed in the photo you posted. 

Seriously, look into monitor calibrators.


----------



## limr (Feb 12, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> lambertpix said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, what focal length was this shot at? It feels a bit wider than a normal portrait length. Could just be my eyes playing tricks on me....
> ...





lambertpix said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > lambertpix said:
> ...



I'm glad someone else mentioned this. I don't think it's about focal length, but about post-processing the size of her waist. Look at the original and then the edits. She's nipped waaaay too much in order to create a curvy, slimmer figure, or maybe just to smooth some of the folds in the shirt near her waist. The original is much better, more natural.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 13, 2014)

limr said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > lambertpix said:
> ...




Mmm no, the clothes were a size 42 cos the shop has only big sizes for fat people and the model (me) wears a size 32... so it looks like rap clothes when its a corset and it has to be fiting the body curves, apart than i look totally fat. So i didnt made thiner waist, just fit the clothes into the body. (here are examples of the real body without liquify filter and normal focal length):

https://www.facebook.com/Veronika.A...07778_n.jpg&size=600,900&fbid=164569873740531


https://www.facebook.com/Veronika.A...51336_n.jpg&size=600,900&fbid=164569887073863


https://www.facebook.com/Veronika.A...0.1392297024./163746120489573/?type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/Veronika.A...0.1392297017./167820603415458/?type=3&theater


So for me making photos where traditional basque clothes looks like rap clothes and not the correct way of carry it, its totally the worse thing i could made. I also did the same in other photo of the same serie with other model that was 34 size and had to wear a 38:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...882515.-2207520000.1392297440.&type=3&theater

If you see im not friendly with making artificial girls nor i change any shape of the faces for make it more beautiful (just a little skin things like grains that goes in days and a little of light but i dont put any blur on skin), also i dont change body shapes, but in this case i had 5 sizes bigger clothes for all models and the solution was made smaller sizes in postproduction. And I know how they look in bra and pants.


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2014)

I looked at the photos on your Facebook page, and I see some problems with the white balance.  

Please have your monitor corrected, and make sure your camera is set to the correct white balance as well.  Considering the clothes didn't fit you, I think you did as much as you could.  

Next shoot, have someone gather the large clothes in back and clamp them so you won't have so much to do in making corrections in post production.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 13, 2014)

Designer said:


> I looked at the photos on your Facebook page, and I see some problems with the white balance.
> 
> Please have your monitor corrected, and make sure your camera is set to the correct white balance as well.  Considering the clothes didn't fit you, I think you did as much as you could.
> 
> Next shoot, have someone gather the large clothes in back and clamp them so you won't have so much to do in making corrections in post production.



You mean all my photos of Zhoak phtography page are wrong? O.O OMG

If you refer the ones of me as a model of my model page, them are from other fotographers.... 

hope not all my photos are wrong T.T

I tried to put this (i dont know the name in english) in the clothes:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_y3oeP1wK8ms/Spvo4CplLZI/AAAAAAAABhM/jAk39TPhkWs/s320/imperdible01.jpg

but it was damaging a little them, the corsets are of a "strong cloth" and it leaves a small hole, and they need to sell the clothes and have to return them in perfect condition. Otherwise i had to pay them, so I was scared of put them. >.< 

But i won't do much more photos to this shop if they dont carry normal thin sizes, I will try another shop. Even if you put that things, 5 sizes more never will look as good as the right size. And also even if i put that things in the corset, the shirt still is so big and inside the corset making much space fat.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 13, 2014)

zhoak said:


> You mean all my photos of Zhoak phtography page are wrong? O.O OMG  If you refer the ones of me as a model of my model page, them are from other fotographers....  hope not all my photos are wrong T.T  I tried to put this (i dont know the name in english) in the clothes:  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_y3oeP1wK8ms/Spvo4CplLZI/AAAAAAAABhM/jAk39TPhkWs/s320/imperdible01.jpg  but it was damaging a little them, the corsets are of a "strong cloth" and it leaves a small hole, and they need to sell the clothes and have to return them in perfect condition. Otherwise i had to pay them, so I was scared of put them. >.<  But i won't do much more photos to this shop if they dont carry normal thin sizes, I will try another shop. Even if you put that things, 5 sizes more never will look as good as the right size. And also even if i put that things in the corset, the shirt still is so big and inside the corset making much space fat.



Next time get some of these:

http://cdn.tradebit.org/usr/stock-photos/pub/9002/815950.jpg

Or these:

http://www.ryman.co.uk/Catalogue/Ryman/large/global/images/main/07/0741035201.jpg

You can find them at office supply places and they should make fairly big sizes.  They work well as clothing clips and don't leave holes :sillysmi:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## zhoak (Feb 13, 2014)

Ohh yes you are right that ones are better


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2014)

zhoak said:


> You mean all my photos of Zhoak phtography page are wrong?



My comment was concerning the white balance.  I mean that your photo of the other girl show two different colors.  One is probably close to correct, but who knows?  So you need to get the same clothing and match the colors more accurately.  After you get your monitor calibrated, and make your camera's white balance read true, then your colors will be more accurate.  

Yes, if another photographer, then you have little control over the white balance.


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2014)

zhoak said:


> I tried to put this (i dont know the name in english) in the clothes:
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_y3oeP1wK8ms/Spvo4CplLZI/AAAAAAAABhM/jAk39TPhkWs/s320/imperdible01.jpg



The English term is "safety pin".  It is a pin, and the cover makes it "safety".


----------



## zhoak (Feb 13, 2014)

Designer said:


> zhoak said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to put this (i dont know the name in english) in the clothes:
> ...



Ok thanks. XD I have baby level english


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2014)

zhoak said:


> Ok thanks. XD I have baby level english



Think nothing of it.  I'm the same with other languages myself.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG I'm in a Mac now.. yes, near all my photos are dark and ugly T.T arfffffffffjrbfjwrhbrjfurwkrurbfyr but this guys that calibrate monitors cost much money U.U


----------



## e.rose (Feb 13, 2014)

zhoak said:


> OMG I'm in a Mac now.. yes, near all my photos are dark and ugly T.T arfffffffffjrbfjwrhbrjfurwkrurbfyr but this guys that calibrate monitors cost much money U.U



Monitor calibrators are about $200 or so.

It's certainly not *cheap*, but it'll be worth it when you get your pennies scraped together.

Mine stopped working after I updated my OS, so that sucks. But I plan on getting another one once I have enough cash, because it's necessary, as you've discovered. Haha.


----------



## zhoak (Feb 13, 2014)

e.rose said:


> zhoak said:
> 
> 
> > OMG I'm in a Mac now.. yes, near all my photos are dark and ugly T.T arfffffffffjrbfjwrhbrjfurwkrurbfyr but this guys that calibrate monitors cost much money U.U
> ...



Yes... Well here in Spain i have heard the professional ones they cost about 500 euro... that its much more than 200 dollars but i will investigate more


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2014)

zhoak said:


> OMG I'm in a Mac now.. yes, near all my photos are dark and ugly T.T arfffffffffjrbfjwrhbrjfurwkrurbfyr but this guys that calibrate monitors cost much money U.U



Of course, it depends.  If you hire it done, I'm sure it will not be cheap, but if you wish to do it yourself, the equipment to do it is not cheap either.  If you need to conserve money, just do a "by eye" adjustment yourself.  Get a photograph that is good, and view it while making adjustments to the display.  You might have to try different photographs until you get it close.  You can make adjustments by going into the computer display adjustments.  I think it will be many little adjustments with several different pictures before you get it close.  

Make sure the camera's white balance is correct.  *Do that first.*  Then, take a picture of something that is in your house that has good primary colors.  Not the wooden floor, or whatever, but more like a child's toy.  Have the item near the computer when you make adjustments.  You may have to repeat this several times until the colors match.


----------

